# My first tablet



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Hi there, :smile:

I just bought my first tablet. It's an Asus Memo Pad 10. How long can these devices normally last? The device cost me €200 and I was thinking of buying a laptop instead since it offers more "power"... What do you think guys? I am actually more worried about the browser not working in the future. Is this a problem that I am likely to encounter? I would like to hear some comments and feedback from you. Thank you :smile:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What do you mean in terms of how long do they last?

In terms of battery power or usage?

Why are you worried about the browser?


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Yeah, battery life. Well, I am not worried about the browser... I was just worried that there may be no new apps after a few years that will work on it...is that really the case or is it just me? I am a newbie here


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The battery life should last you all day with light use. I wouldn't worry about it dying on you.

Android is very good with apps being backwards compatible so it will be quite a long time before you need to worry about that.


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Thank you very much indeed. Just another question: How long can I expect the battery of these devices to live (I am in terms of years) Can the battery be changed after it gets weak?


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

What i want to ask is can the battery be changed after a few years when it gets weak? I bought the Asus Memo pad 10 tablet. Will appreciate your advice. Thank you. :smile:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Acer2000 said:


> Thank you very much indeed. Just another question: How long can I expect the battery of these devices to live (I am in terms of years) Can the battery be changed after it gets weak?


 The battery will last for more years than you will use the device. The battery is similar to a smartphone battery or laptop battery where they are meant to last years to come.



Acer2000 said:


> What i want to ask is can the battery be changed after a few years when it gets weak? I bought the Asus Memo pad 10 tablet. Will appreciate your advice. Thank you. :smile:


As long as you don't always drain the battery and fully charge it, over and over again, you should be fine.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

The battery is rated to last 8.5 hours under power saving mode, shown on the Asus website.
Changing the battery appears to be relatively easy, but requires you pull the back cover off and remove 4 screws and disconnect a couple of cables.
I'm not sure if batteries are available, Google will tell you.
As mentioned already, the battery should last longer than you will need as far as lifetime of the device.


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Many thanks to all of you. I appreciate your input. I was wondering if I can do multitasking on this tablet. I like to be able to read an article in a newspaper as well as listen to music. Is this possible? I am sorry if I ask such basic questions but I am a newbie to these devices. :smile:


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Acer2000 said:


> Many thanks to all of you. I appreciate your input. I was wondering if I can do multitasking on this tablet. I like to be able to read an article in a newspaper as well as listen to music. Is this possible? I am sorry if I ask such basic questions but I am a newbie to these devices. :smile:


the easiestand fastest way to find out is to give it a try. however to answer your question is yes it can.


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Hi sobeit,

I'll give it a try and let you know. Can I connect the tablet to my Windows 8 PC? I like to transfer some pictures to my tablet.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You can if you have a micro USB to USB transfer cable.


----------

